# Wedding package from premier inn £199



## lynne192

https://www.premierinn.com/en/news/news_category/premier-inn-wedding-package-121.html

*The wedding package is being offered at five Premier Inn locations across the UK and will include:

- Wedding outfits for the couple (suit/dress)
- Confetti for guests
- A buffet reception for up to 20 guests 
- Wedding cake 
- Best mans speech template 
- A Premier Inn Honeymoon  two nights stay for the couple including dinner, bed and breakfast, rose petals for the bed, sparkling wine, strawberries and chocolates, spa hamper and nightwear*

i wish it was open near us and on our date but maybe it will be by then cause this is a brilliant deal!!!


----------



## honeybee2

they must be in conjunction with asda & primark then by the looks! does sound like a good idea if your strapped for cash!!!


----------



## katycam

That's cheap!
Just looked at the terms and conditions though and it's a bit tacky and strict!
We are doing ours through holiday inn with a £1000 credit crunch package and it's much more generous x


----------



## honeybee2

i agree its a bit tacky!!!

i wouldnt want anightdress from primark on my wedding night, probs has bears on it!


----------



## aly888

I actually think thats a great idea. There must be couples out there who have a quicky marraige without the dress, cake etc and then go home that evening and carry on as normal, but with an offer like this you can celebrate with your closest friends and family and have two nights away from home like a little 'mini-break' and really get to enjoy each other :thumbup:

Ok, I wouldnt want the primark jammies either, but when you think about the price of a hotel room for two nights alone then it's a pretty good deal. For me, if it was the choice between getting married at 2pm then going home and doing the dishes, or staying away for two nights and getting married with friends then I know what I would choose :lol:

Plus, there is nothing to say you can't still supply your own bits and bobs to personalise it a bit more :thumbup: xx


----------



## lynne192

i think £199 alone for the wedding and for the buffet and 2 night stay you don't have to wear what they offer just add to the extra budget which you could still prob get away with for less than £400! i think its a brilliant idea and brilliant idea, beggers can't be choosers and some people don't and wont have the money this could be thier dream!


----------



## honeybee2

true! I didnt think about adding your own stuff to it!!!! 

I dont know though- i think (although its right for some dont get me wrong) id rather pay £199 to have a knees up in a nice pub for my closest for it to be personal. Lynne, they might have more offers like this closer to your wedding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lynne192

i think i'd happily pay £199 for the 2 night stay with bed breakfast and dinner, the breakfast is all you can eat lol.... and you get drink for each of your guests and its buffet for 20 so not to bad alot of compaies can do a buffet for 20 on £199 let alone give you 2 nights stay meals, drink and such. i think it was pretty good sadly its not in my area...


----------



## honeybee2

aww, maybe they'll move it up to you in a year or two- then its gotta be fate!!!


----------



## lynne192

maybe lol just thought was a great deal to share with others x


----------



## honeybee2

it was!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katycam

Yeah its a great deal for people who cant afford much, dont get me wrong, just not to my taste!! Maybe im a snob! lol :D


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

lynne192 said:


> i think £199 alone for the wedding and for the buffet and 2 night stay you don't have to wear what they offer just add to the extra budget which you could still prob get away with for less than £400! i think its a brilliant idea and brilliant idea, beggers can't be choosers and some people don't and wont have the money this could be thier dream!

I agree. You can take your own dress etc but its pretty good value.


----------



## lynne192

lol yeah maybe you are a snob lol joke... thought be good to share so people out there might be able to have the wedding they want at a price they can afford.


----------



## katycam

lynne192 said:


> lol yeah maybe you are a snob lol joke... thought be good to share so people out there might be able to have the wedding they want at a price they can afford.

Yeah definitely, bet loads of people do it :)


----------



## honeybee2

i am a snob and i admit to that- but its all down to personal taste! I wouldnt have it0 but its right up someone elses street, like they may not want the wedding I have, but Ive made it my own!


----------



## lynne192

thats very true, wish had the money etc to have smething more but like alot of people in this economy and because of the "ressession" are unable to afford anything never mind a wedding. always good to have deals on anything wedding deals often hard to come by when so many weddings are costing £20+k


----------



## honeybee2

oh ye i agree. Its just a shame dreams can cost so much money!!!

We would be in your position too lynne if we didnt have such a generous mother in law!


----------



## lynne192

its good you got that hun. x


----------



## honeybee2

oh ye i know- im not complaining. Shes banned us from paying her rent (we live in one her properties) untill the wedding althouh I like to give her something so at the mo we're giving her £100 a month just to cover the house insurance. She's also in with all the planning, put down the deposit for our venue, paying £2000 towards the cost and loving every minute of it!!

so ye, she is a brill mum! I might actually consider calling her mum after the wedding, its a bit american but, I do love that woman!


----------



## lynne192

oh alright for some, my rent cripples me, and because we don't live together we pay two lots of bills really which is a nightmare but hoping to live together in the very near future.


----------



## honeybee2

ye- you should I know your other half doesnt live with you because of your son, ut he has to at some point so he may aswell start asap!!!!!


----------



## lynne192

the lease on my place not up for a while and still not found a big enough house yet so need to wait till those two things are sorted hopefully be closer to it this time next year.


----------



## honeybee2

oh right, cant he move in with you in your house now?


----------



## Scamp

If we were engaged (hurry up Mike!!) I would go for this. Good if your a bit stuck for cash! 
And I doubt we'd use the pjs anyway :winkwink:
xxx


----------



## honeybee2

hahah very true scamp!


----------



## lynne192

no he wont move to this end and i don't blame him i wouldn't get him to give up his house as its worth miles more than mine and in area which is miles better lol so not getting him to move here we're going to move out that end.


----------



## honeybee2

oh i see. Oh lynne is sounds awefully complicated for you!


----------



## lynne192

lol with us nothing is simple lol


----------



## honeybee2

ye well with simple never comes adventure!


----------



## lynne192

lol maybe tbh sometimes would kill for a quiet life lol


----------



## honeybee2

you can have a quiet life if you want too- dont let the current situation drag you down. Make a positive change each day. It doesnt have to cost money or affect anyone negatively. Small differences can make a big difference to your mind !!


----------



## lynne192

thanks wish was that simple but with child with special needs etc life never gets simple or quiet lol add into that lack of money loads of appointments endless work and a huge family of moans.


----------



## honeybee2

hahaha- well go through it with your chin up high!!


----------



## lynne192

yeah :D


----------



## cheekybint

Great idea!! Shame it's only available between November 2010 and 23 December 2010. By the looks of it it's a cross promotion between Premier Inn and Asda.

Be great for anyone who really wants a very cheap deal though!


----------



## lynne192

yeah i really hope that it gets good turn out and that they will keep it going through 2011 and 2012 :D


----------



## Gwizz

very cheap - maybe a little too cheap


----------

